# Die eigenen 4 Wände



## Sveni (4. Juni 2012)

Servus!

Sorry, hab mich länger nicht gemeldet!
Wir haben das Nachbargrundstück recht günstig erworben und modernisieren nun unsere eigenen 4 Wände.

Da hier recht viele Häusle-Bauer und Selber-Macher dabei sind, wisst ihr sicher, was uns erwartet. Wir wollen, so weit wie es geht, alles selbst machen.
Hier mal die ersten Fotos.

Melde mich je nach Baufortschritt mit aktuellen Fotos!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Baschdi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

sieht nach nem bisschen Arbeit aus... 
ich habs mittlerweile glücklicherweise hinter mir und kann mich endlich dem Teich widmen...

viele Grüße, viel Erfolg, und viel viel Kraft beim Umbau


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

ach herrje, da habt Ihr Euch ja was vorgenommen      aber wenns mal fertig ist, wirds bestimmt toll


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

da seid ihr noch ein bissel beschäftigt... 

und wie ich sehe, gibts da viiiel rasen, kommt da dann mal ein teich hin?


----------



## Nori (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Sowas hat nur Vorteile:
Man schläft prima (weil der Schlaf zu kurz kommt), man spart sich die Mucki-Bude (ein paar Kilos bleiben da immer auf der Strecke) und man weiss wo die ganze Kohle hinwandert. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

besonders letzteres 


Wir sind ja auch noch schwer dran....  der Keller muss nun dran glauben,,, der war ja irgendwie nur ,,Rohbau" und dank unsrem Töchterlein ( 9 Monate) muss der Mann nun sein Büro in den Keller verlagern weil in sein jetziges Büro das Kinderzimmer kommt....   DAS wird noch lustig...
ein vollgestopfter Keller soll umgebaut werden..   wo soll ich nur den ganzen Kram hin tun???

LG Susanne


----------



## Baschdi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

@Lucy: genau so gehts mir auch  aber im keller ists auch schön. bin ich schon schneller am teich...


----------



## Kolja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

gutes Gelingen. 

Ihr habt aber eine ordentliche Baustelle. 

Bei mir ist seit einem 3/4 - Jahr "bauschuttfreie Zone". Und das soll auch so bleiben. Jetzt ist der Garten dran.


----------



## Sveni (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo @ All,

danke für den Motivationschub
Kann ich ( wir ) gut gebrauchen!!!
Sorry, wenn ich nicht auf jeden einzelnen Beitrag antworte...
aber wenn wir mit der Nummer durch sind, gibts noch ein Mega-Teich! Versprochen.
Allerdings wird das erst nächstes Jahr.

Grüße Sveni


----------



## Sveni (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Gestern haben wir uns die Profis zum schneiden des Mauerwerks und zum einsetzen von 2,50m langen Betonstürzen geholt.
Eine Mordsarbeit!!!

Wenn ich bedenke, dass in 7 Wochen das Erdgeschoss zum Einzug fertig sein muß, wirds mir echt anders. 

Grüße Sveni


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Viel Spass und immer guter Dinge
Auf Bild 3 kann mann das Tal sehen SUPER aussicht 
Gruss R.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

da hast Du ja richtig Arbeit vor Dir, aber das wird schon .

Aber was ist dann mit Deinem alten schönen Teich, war das dann gar nicht Dein eigenes 
Grundstück?
Das wäre ja dann schade um den schönen Teich.

LG Markus


----------



## Pammler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Nun viel Spaß auch von mir.

Kleiner Ausblick:

DU wirst nie fertig 

Ich baue seit fast 20 Jahren am Häusle rum, aber wenn erstmal Grund drin ist macht es richtig Spaß und man hat auch Zeit das Eine oder andere zu PERFEKTIONIEREN.


----------



## Sveni (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Heute sind wir wirklich weit gekommen.
Die letzten Fenster sind montiert und innen ging es auch schon weiter!

Markus... der Teich war, bzw. ist auf einem Mietgrundstück.
Der Eigentümer freut sich über den schönen Teich und wird ihn ooooohne Fische übernehmen und hoffentlich weiter hegen und pflegen.
Meine fischigen Kameraden verbleiben noch bis zur kalten Jahreszeit im Teich und werden weiterhin von uns versorgt. Kein Problem mit dem Eigentümer!!!

Allerdings bin ich dann in einer Zwickmühle. Ich wollte mir eine neue und etwas größere IH im eigenen Keller bauen. Ideen sind genug da....aber da ich im Keller noch etliche bauliche Maßnahmen auf der Liste habe, die mit stemmen und sonstigen Lärm verbunden sind, wird das den ´´Jungs´´ sicher nicht gut bekommen. 
Muß mal sehen, wie ich das Problem löse!

Grüße
Sveni

@Pammler du machst mir ja echt Mut


----------



## blackpainter (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Na dann frohes Arbeiten..das wird schon..es gibt viel zu tun..packen wirs an


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sven,

das ist ja schade - da hast Du Dir ja so viel mühe gemacht.
Aber der Besitzer wird sich sicherlich freuen, und man kann nur hoffen dass er sich auch
so gut drum kümmert.
Aber ich bin mir sicher Du wirst wieder so einen schönen Teich anlegen.
Mein erster Teich war auch in Miete - allerdings war dies nur eine kleine 300 l Teichwanne.

Weiterhin viel schaffenskraft beim Umbau wünscht Dir

Markus


----------



## Sveni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Sooooo, hier mal ein kurzer Statusbericht...

-	Vollständige Entkernung des Objekts (14m³ Bauschutt, 1,2 to Metallschrott, 8 m³ Holz)
-	Einziehen aller Betonstürze, incl. schneiden des Mauerwerks
-	Montage aller Fensterelemente (Fensterelemente 3 fach verglast = K Wert 0,7)
-	Montage aller Aluminumrolläden incl. Einbau der autom.Tag/Nachtsteuerung und autom. Beschattung über Funksteuerung)
-	Erneuern des Außenputzes im Fensterbereich
-	Montage Rigipsdecken in Küche, Esszimmer und Arbeitszimmer
-	Vollständiges erneuern der elektrischen Anlage (Kabel, Schalter, Dosen) in Küche, Esszimmer, Arbeitszimmer 
-	Neuer Estrichfussboden in Küche
-	Warm und Kaltwasserinstallation in Küche erneuert
-	Vollständige Neuinstallation aller Heizungsrohre und Anschlüsse in allen Räumen
-	Innenputz nach Installationen erneuert
-	Strukturputz in Küche, Esszimmer, Arbeitszimmer  aufgebracht
-	Indirekte Beleuchtung aus stromsparenden LED´s in Küche, Esszimmer und Arbeitszimmer installiert (15 Watt/Raum Stromverbrauch)
-	Innenanstrich in Küche, Esszimmer, Arbeitszimmer
-	Auslegen Trittschalldämmung aus Naturprodukt (Holzfasermatten)
-	Verlegen  Laminatböden (12mm dick)
-	Diverser Kleinkram den ich vor lauter Stress schon wieder vergessen hab!!!!!

Das war mein Jahresurlaub 2012.

Bis später...

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo

wie 

von Anfang Juni bis jetzt


----------



## Sveni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



karsten. schrieb:


> wie



7 Tage Woche, 16 Stundentag, ab und an einen fleißigen Helfer und wahnsinnig tolerante Nachbarn!

...ach und 5 kilo abgenommen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

wow  das nenn ich mal rangeklotzt, respekt! 

und richtig schön ists außerdem geworden!


----------



## frido (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Respekt-ich habe ein ganzes Jahr an Teich und Terrasse rumgepopelt und einige Feinarbeiten sind immer noch nicht fertig...

Für die von dir aufgeführten Dinge hätte ich wahrscheinlich drei Jahre gebraucht. Echt alles alleine gemacht und keine Firma rangelassen???


----------



## Sveni (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Es gab lediglich eine Firma, die das Mauerwerk geschnitten und die großen Betonstürze eingezogen hat.
Beim Strukturputz und den Heizungssachen hat je ein Bekannter mit Hand angelegt.

Der ,,Rest´´ ist, bzw. war Eigenleistung.

Wir haben uns natürlich absolut straffe Termine gesetzt, um natürlich auch den finanziellen Rahmen, wie z.B. noch die laufende Miete, usw. nicht zu sprengen.

Nächste Woche kommen die Heizkörper an die Wände, dann kommt die neue Küche und am 29.07.2012 ist Einzug.

Für den restlichen Innenausbau wollen wir uns bis zum Jahresende Zeit lassen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Kolja (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

upps da habt ihr was geleistet.  Und schön ist es geworden.
So viele Gewerke in so kurzer Zeit. Das verlangt ja auch eine sehr sehr gute Vorplanung und Logistik. Respekt. So schnell bin ich - auch mit Handwerkereinsatz - mit meiner Eigenleistung hier im Altbau nicht gewesen.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

da sag ich nur Hut ab 

Die Leistung ist nicht ohne - aber beim eigenen Häusle weiß  man schließlich, wofür man ranklotzt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hi Sveni,
CHAPEAU!!!!!!
Unglaublich, was Du/ihr da geleistet habt!
Und schick schaut's auch aus... was man so zu sehen gekriegt hat


----------



## Sveni (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Sooooo....
weiter geht´s 

Da jetzt nur noch die Wochenenden zur Verfügung stehen, geht es leider  nicht mehr ganz so rasant vorwärts.
Aber trotzdem wieder etwas geschafft.
Küche ist endlich wieder vollständig, das Büro ist mit dem eingerichteten Arbeitsplatz auch wieder komplett und das Junior-Zimmer kann sich nun auch schon sehen lassen.

Der größte Aufwand war allerdings die gute Stube!
Wieder die vollständige Elektrik neu, neuer Estrichboden, neuer Putz, usw.

Aber seht selbst....

Melde mich wieder mit Fotos vom Baufortschritt!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Wenn man die Fotos nicht hätte, dann würde man dir das nicht glauben - ein wirklich tolles Haus, da steckt unheimlich viel Arbeit drin, toll! Haben für unseren Um- und Ausbau jetzt 1,5 Jahre gebraucht, da man ja nebenbei noch arbeiten muss. Nur nach und nach wurden alle Räume renoviert und eingerichtet. Endlich können wir uns JETZT dem Garten widmen... toll


----------



## Sveni (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Fenja,

schön, dass es gefällt.
Da ihr es gerade hinter euch habt, wisst ihr ja ungefähr was abgeht

Ich denke, bis wir alles fertig haben, werden auch noch einige Monate ins Land gehen.

Wir freuen uns auch schon riesig, wenn es endlich mit der Gartengestaltung und vor allem mit dem Teich losgehen kann. Mal sehen wie es wird!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

.....und wieder einen kleinen Schritt weiter gekommen.

Die gute Stube ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden. Wenn ich mir die vorher/nachher Bilder ansehe, kann ich´s selbst kaum glauben.

Das Bankkonto und die Kilo´s purzeln nur so!!!!
Sch.... egal, weiter geht´s. Jetzt sind Flur und Gäste WC dran.

Grüße Sveni


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

hi Sven,
ich muß mich wiederholen... CHAPEAU!!!
Das WoZi ist wirklich klasse geworden.
Die Downlights und der Kaminofen - einfach nur klasse!
Ich bin sicher, ihr werdet viel Freude an Euren 4 Wänden haben.


----------



## axel (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni

Klasse geworden Euer Wohnzimmer 
Ihr seit ja Fleißig  
Nun könnt Ihr Weihnachten in Eurer eigenen guten Stube feiern . 

lg
axel


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

 ...ich sehe ja gar keinen Wohnzimmerteich?...hast du den vergessen oder kommt der in ein anderes Zimmer  ...neee, Spaß! - da habt ihr aber schön geackert......da kann man euch ja nur noch schöne erholsame Stunden wünschen um die ganze Arbeit zu genießen...schön, schön


----------



## Joachim (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Bei all dem (verdienten!) Lob muss auch mal ne Frage/Kritik erlaubt sein: Sach mal, die Kellerfensteroptik (Wohnzimmer) ist das heut Modern oder hat das nen praktischen Grund?

Ich mein ich hab das schon hier und da gesehen, aber hab mich auch immer gefragt: warum? 

Dennoch größten Respekt .


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

@Joachim:
Das frag ich mich auch immer, wenn ich bei den Belgiern ins Büro komme. Deren Fenster im ersten Stock haben eine Brüstungshöhe von ca. 1,30 und lassen sich nur kippen. 
Ebenso bei den Holländern, die haben auch unsägliche Fensterkonstruktionen. Von komischen Formaten, bis hin zu nicht bedienbaren Riegeln/Öffnern/Gestänge/oder sonstwelchen komischen Konstruktionen. 
Nur zur Straße hin, da sind die Fenster größer als die Stirnwand  , aber auch meist nicht zu öffnen... 

@Sveni:
Klasse! 
Mir ist auch nur das schmale Fenster etwas schmerzlich aufgefallen. Da war doch vorher eine normale Größe drin, wenn ich Alt/neu richtig deuten kann.

Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu nörgeln. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sveni (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Danke für das positoive Feedback!

@Joachim...
... um die Thematik mit den schmalen Fenstern aufzuklären, habe ich mal ein Foto der äußeren Ansicht eingefügt. Wenn im nächsten Jahr das Wärmedämmverbundsystem auf die Aussenfassade angebracht wird, wird der Zwischenbereich zwischen den schmalen Fenstern optisch durch eine Holzkonstruktion, einen farblich anderen Anstrich, oder sogar durch ein Airbrush hervorgehoben. Dies soll dann zur Folge haben, dass das einzelne Fenster als ein gesamtes Fenster (Lichtband) wargenommen wird. Unterhalb dieses Lichtbandes wird in Verlängerung der Garage ein Carport errichtet, die derzeit noch vorhandene Treppe wird entfernt und der Eingang erfolgt sozusagen unterhalb des Carports trockenen Fußes in den jetzigen Keller. Ansonsten ist das von außen eine rein optische Sache.

Innen sieht es schon etwas anders aus..

Durch ein ´´normales´´ Fenster mit Fensterbank und einer Brüstungshöhe von ca. 1m entfallen diese Flächen meist als Stellflächen für Möbel, usw. Zudem kommt noch dazu, das meist Heizkörpernischen darunter sind. Diese Kompromisse wollten wir einfach nicht eingehen und da wir sowieso von ,,Null´´ angefangen haben, war es völlig wurscht.

Der geringere Lichteinfall ist durch die Nord/Ost Ansicht zu vernachlässigen.  

Der Hauptgrund für diese Fenstervariante war allerdings meine Gattin. Sie wollte das so und fertig! Die Arbeit mit Planung, Aufmaß und Umsetzung blieb dann an mir hängen.

Falls noch weitere Fragen, z.B. energetische Modernisierung da sind, immer her damit.
Hab mich selten so tief mit einem Thema auseinandergesetzt.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joachim (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Die Vorteile leuchten ein, über Design diskutiert man nicht und ... na die Gattin hat eh immer Recht.   
Hat halt optisch etwas von nem Bunker, Schießanlage oder eben Keller - das mag dann am Ende freilich ganz anders aussehen - das glaub ich gern. 

Zum Wärmedämmsystem - erzaähl mal was du da genau vor hast. Material, Stärke ... Wir haben den Total(neu)umbau zwar schon hinter uns, aber interessant ists doch immer wieder.


----------



## karsten. (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo

ein interessantes Werkzeug in der Beurteilung von Wärmedämmung ist dieser U-Wert-Rechner

mit dem man auch "was wäre wenn" Modelle durchspielen kann

eischließlich vieler Info  und Auswertungsbutton

gerade die Diskussion über WDVS wird ja sehr militant geführt 

ich habe auf 24er Mauerwerk 16cm Neopor 032 gepackt und ein gutes Gefühl dabei 


Beispiel Anhang anzeigen u-wert-berechnung(2).pdf Anhang anzeigen u-wert-berechnung( nachher).pdf
mfG


----------



## Stoer (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

Dein Kaminofen gefällt mir gut. Kannst Du mir mal den Hersteller nennen ?


----------



## Sandra1976 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Wow, kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen = Super toll geworden und in dieser kurzen Zeit. RESPEKT!
Unser Haus gehört mir schon seit 16 Jahren und es gab noch kein Jahr wo wir nicht angebaut, umgebaut, Garten umgestaltet etc. haben.  Es hört NIE auf 
Aber wenn es einem selbst gehört, dann geht das schon in Ordnung, man weiß ja, für wehn man es macht. 
Dein Projekt, auch die Inneneinrichtung, sehr schön. Die Fensteroptik gefällt mir allerdings gar nicht, sorry.
Fühl mich da wie in einer Kellerwohnung, nix für mich. Aber selbstverständlich geschmacksache 
Da bin ich mal auf dein Teichprojekt gespannt, kann ja nur klasse werden.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## nik (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,

ich bin auch sehr beeindruckt sowohl von der Art und Weise, besonders vom Tempo!

Den Ofen finde ich für das nicht große Wohnzimmer sehr mutig. Die sind idR in der Heizleistung nicht ausreichend runter zu regeln. Das Problem wird sich mit der Außendämmung noch vergrößern.

Ich will dich nicht mit meinem Heizkonzept langweilen, aber auch wegen der in unserem(, wohl nur wenig größeren) WZ deutlich geringeren Heizleistung ist es ein wasserführender Kaminofen geworden. Fast 2/3 geht weg in den Puffer zur Heizungsunterstützung.

Ich mache auch sehr viel selbst. Das hat nicht nur Kostenvorteile.Meine meint, ich wäre pingelig, ich habe aber gar keine Lust auf vermeidbare Kompromisse. Das bezahle ich häufig mit erheblichem Zeitaufwand, ist es mir aber wert.

Kann mich dem anschließen, die Hütte ist eine never-ending-story.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Sveni (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

...ups, so viele Beiträge

@Stoer
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=cLR_UOqbD4rRtAaIuoHACA&ved=0CEwQ8gIwAg

@Sandra1976
Teichprojekt folgt definitiv. Leider wird dies aber noch dauern

@nik
Immer her mit deinem Heizungsprojekt. Da ich damit noch nicht ganz durch bin, kann ich vielleicht noch was umstellen.  Der Wasserführende Kamin Stand ebenfalls zur Debatte. Da aber Heizverhalten, Anschaffungskosten und Auwand gegen die Armotisationszeit gerechnet wurden, wurde das Thema verworfen.

@ Karsten
Danke für den Link.
Ich häng mal ´ne PDF von unserem bestehenden, bzw. geplanten Wandaufbau mit an.
Erstaunt bin ich über die erhöhte Feuchtigkeit. Da muß ich nochmal grübeln.

Ich mach mal im Laufe des Tages eine Gesamtaufstellung zu den geplanten ernegetischen Modernisierungen. Wenn das nicht den Rahmen sprengt???

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Nix mehr über unsere ,,Kellerfenster´´. Meine Frau sagt, die sind schön!! Jawoll mein Liebling.


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten 

Anhang anzeigen u-wert-berechnung(6).pdf

mfG


----------



## Sveni (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



karsten. schrieb:


> Manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 111894
> 
> mfG



Das nenn ich mal schnelle Hilfe


----------



## nik (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,


Sveni schrieb:


> @nik
> Immer her mit deinem Heizungsprojekt. Da ich damit noch nicht ganz durch bin, kann ich vielleicht noch was umstellen.  Der Wasserführende Kamin Stand ebenfalls zur Debatte. Da aber Heizverhalten, Anschaffungskosten und Auwand gegen die Armotisationszeit gerechnet wurden, wurde das Thema verworfen.


oh, oh.  In einer  erweiterten  Amortisationsbetrachtung lohnt sich ein wasserführender Kamin vielleicht schon.

Es ist immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung, ich muss dann auch was zum beheizenden Haus schreiben. 
Wohnflächen im Erdgeschoss eine Wohnung 86m2 (unsere), Wintergarten 30m².
1.OG Wohnung mit 86m² plus Dachgeschoss als Studio mit ca.60m². Im Keller (normale Fenster ebenerdig, Kellertür hinter dem Haus zum Garten ebenerdig) die jüngere Tochter mit 2 Räumen, separatem Eingang, ca. 30m². Fehlt noch der Partykeller mit Bad unter dem Wintergarten mit 30m²

Es ist ein Hutzelhäuschen Bj. 54 in mehreren Ausbaustufen auf nun gute 300m² Wohnfläche ausgebaut. Dämmung ist ein Thema, welches mir gewaltige Schmerzen bereitet! Das Haus ist mäßig innengedämmt. Die habe ich mir nach dem Umzug vom OG ins EG angesehen, funktionierte im OG seit 1984 ohne erkennbare Probleme. Das zielt auf die Kondensationsproblematik ab. 

Bei 5l Erdöl für 1kg Außenwanddämmung und zweifelhaften Amortisationszeiten habe ich das verschoben - geht bei der Hütte auch richtig ins Geld und wird sich mit der schon effizienten Pellet-/Holzheizung eher nicht amortisieren.

Ich bin lange schwanger gegangen, wie den Ölbrenner ersetzen. Genau angesehen habe ich mir Erdwärme (versch. Wärmetauscher), Blockheizkraftwerke (BHKW, z.B. Dachs), Solarthermie, Photovoltaik.

Photovoltaik geht leider wegen der Riesengaube auf dem Süddach nicht, es wären 2 gestückelte Flächen mit unterschiedlicher Beschattung, wird zu aufwändig. Würde ich immer machen, wenn möglich, denn das ist ein mittelprachtiges "must have"! BHKW ist etwas für Häuser mit Heizbedarf im Sommer, z.B. Pools, Koiteiche . Erdwärme schlüge aufgrund der örtlichen Situation mit ca. 50k€ auf.  
Solarthermie ginge aufgrund der gegebenen Situation auch relativ ins Geld. Da ich aber das Haus mit bereits abgebauten Öltanks über den Sommer mit Kanistern an der Ölheizung betrieb, weiß ich um den lächerlich geringen Verbrauch für Warmwasser. Es waren keine 30 l Heizöl im Monat und um die zu ersetzen, darf die Investition für Solarthermie auf dem Dach nicht sonderlich groß ausfallen.  Die Heizungsunterstützung einer solchen Anlage sollte man sich sehr genau ansehen, die ist eher gering. Bei mir hätte das nie die Chance auf auch nur näherungsweise Amortisation. Wenn, dann sowieso Photovoltaik.

Blieben Scheitholz und Pellets als Zentralheizung. Scheitholz durfte ich nicht, gab es von Meiner ein Veto wegen der manuellen Beschickung und der Holzbeschaffung. Ein Problem ist auch die Lagerung ausreichender Holzmengen auf dem Grundstück.
Blieb nur eine Pelletheizung. Es ist dann eine ETA PU15 geworden. Bin ich lange mit schwanger gegangen und mit deren Erscheinen hatte ich endlich was ich mir vorstellte. Ich war in D wohl einer der ersten Kunden und konnte deren "Weiterentwicklung"  am eigenen Objekt mit verfolgen. Der Kundenservice ist herausragend, die Garantieleistungen ebenfalls, die Heizung immer noch von ausgezeichneter Leistung. Bin total happy mit dem Teil.
Die ist erst einmal komplett anschlussfähig mit allen notwendigen Komponenten. Es gab dann noch zusätzlich einen 300l Brauchwasserpuffer - vor allem wegen der intensiven Duscherei der jüngeren Tochter. 
Diese 15kW Heizung reichte für 4 Personen (zwei verstreut im Haus wohnende Töchter) und dem entsprechend bewohnten Raum. Bei Phasen mit -20°C wurde die grenzwertig. Die lief dann Volllast und genügte höheren Wärmeansprüchen nicht mehr. 
Jahresverbrauch ca. 5 t Pellets (zuletzt 210,-€/t), entspricht einem Heizöläquivalent von 2500l.

Die geplanten Ausbaustufen waren der wasserführende Kaminofen im EG WZ am 300l Pufferspeicher (nur Heizkreislauf), ein weiterer wasserführender Kamin ist anschlussmäßig sowohl im OG als auch DG möglich.
Zum 300l Heizungspufferspeicher meinte der Heizungsbauer O-Ton: "das macht man nicht" (zu klein). Praktisch ist das weit weg von einem Problem, da vom Pufferspeicher ständig Heizungswärme für die große Hütte abgefordert wird. Funktioniert sehr gut, hat noch Spiel. Der kleine Pufferspeicher war deshalb günstig, weil ich den noch durch die Tür in den Heizungsraum bekam und dann hat er eine sehr gute PU-Dämmung! Da geht im Zweifelsfall noch ein 3. für einen weiteren  wasserführenden Kaminofen rein. 
Da gäbe es weitere Möglichkeiten, das warte ich ab wie es sich im OG. entwickelt.

Der Kaminofen ist ein Spartherm Senso H2O in "Perle", der würde euch gefallen  , ähnlich gut ist der __ Koppe Caron aqua. Die Unterschiede in der Nennleistung (Koppe 10,5kW, Senso 7,9kW) sind "taktischer Natur". Es soll eine Grenze für wasserführende Kaminöfen von 8kW kommen, an der für den Betreiber irgendwelcher zusätzlicher Aufwand in Abgasmessung oder Reinigung entstehen wird. Was es genau war habe ich vergessen. Der Senso und der Koppe sind praktisch eine Leistungsklasse. Beide können fast 2/3 in den Heizungskreislauf abführen.

Über den Kaminofen werden ca. 6-7 rm per anno verfeuert. Das entspricht ungefähr einem Pelletäquivalent von 2,5 t. Allerdings ist der Wirkungsgrad des Kaminofens geringer als der der Pelletunit

Derzeit sind das also 2,5t Pellets für gute 500,-€ plus schon deutlich optimierungsfähige 200,-@ für ca. 7 rm Scheitholz. Scheitholz hat vor allem dann erhebliches Sparpotenzial, wenn man selbst Hand anlegt.

In der Heizleistung könnte das bei voll genutztem Haus und höheren Wärmeansprüchen knapp werden, trotzdem werden die Brennstoffkosten kaum nennenswert über 1000,-€ per anno steigen. Maximal wären derzeit 1200,-€ möglich

So, jetzt lasse ich die Hütte für > 40 k€ dämmen und spare 70%, d.h. max. 840,- €  der Brennstoffkosten. - Wobei ich für den aufwändig zu heizenden Wiga eine Verbesserung nur über neue Scheiben erreichte - was Vor- und Nachteile mit sich brächte ...
Die Außendämmung soll eine Lifespan von ca. 40 Jahren haben

Das ist jetzt schon sehr ungefähr über den dicken Daumen, erklärt aber meine Schmerzen, die ich mit Dämmung habe. Es ist keine Frage, es ist sehr schwer zu einer objektiven Einschätzung zu kommen. 
Ich werde und kann das gut noch abwarten.

Sorry, jetzt habe ich mich ein wenig verlaufen, zurück zur Amortisation vom wasserführenden Kamin.
- *ich* spare durch Scheitholzsubstitution ca.300,-€ Brennstoffkosten per anno
- Die Laufzyklen der Pelletheizung werden durch den gemeinsamen Heizungspufferspeicher günstiger.

Der Rest ist "allgemeiner Natur", sprich die notwendige, erhöhte Gesamtheizleistung, romantisches Feuer im WZ  und eben die wirklich wichtige Temperatursenkung im WZ durch die Wasserführung.

Ich denke, ich habe bestimmt was vergessen, das Ganze soll eh nur eventuell den Blickwinkel erweitern. Der Einzelfall sieht in Bausubstanz und Anforderungen sowieso immer anders aus.

Was mir bei deinem Objekt einfiele. 
- Bei einer wirklich guten Dämmung wird schon ein wasserführender Kaminofen alleine reichen. So etwas gibt es auch mit Pelletzuführung bis 15kW Leistung.
 - Meine ETA Pelletheizung gab es vorher schon als 7 und 9kW Versionen. Die sind alle Wirtschaftsraumfähig und haben dann einen Wirkungsgrad von AFAIR > 95%. 

Pelletbunker habe ich mir einen der schönsten weit und breit auf dem Platz für die 4x1500l Heizöltanks gebaut. Das war schon auch wegen der speziellen Situation aufwändig, gehört aber zu den Projekten mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. 

Wegen des hohen Wirkungsgrades der PU gab es mit dem Schornstein und der zu geringen Abgastemperatur Probleme. Der hat 10m und ich habe Versottung erleben dürfen. Der war mit Leichtbeton ausgezogen und der Betrieb wurde vorher als möglich bezeichnet. Es war völlig unmöglich! Keine Chance! Der Schornstein musste aufwändig von einem Spezialunternehmen ausgefräst und ein gedämmtes Edelstahlrohr eingezogen werden. Gedämmt verringert es das Sabbern des Kondensats erheblich. Bei 10% Restfeuchte der Pellets geht eine Menge Wasser durch den Schornstein. Der Schornsteinkopf, original 1954, war schon von der Ölheizung mürbe, war auch nach der Aufstockung des Dachgeschosses zu kurz, musste neu aufgemauert werden.

Unglaublich was für Stümperer einem widerfahren können! Die Rechnerei ist ja ganz nett, im speziellen Fall war es der Schornstein, verschafft aber nur trügerische Sicherheit. Bessere bis sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den erfahrenen Praktikern im jeweiligen Gewerbe gemacht. Garantie ist das alles nicht.

Ob die Außendämmung sich rechnet, kann man schon mal überprüfen. Bei einer absurden Öl-/Gasheizung wohl schon, mit Holz kann das anders aussehen. Ich schlage jedes mal, wenn ich mich daran erinnere, drei Kreuze, dass das scheiß Öl aus dem Haus ist! Wie Holz schon riecht ... mhm , ich gehe aber auch gerne in den Wald und mache es selber.

Übel wird es, wenn man bei den fossilen Brennstoffen mit heutigen Preisen rechnet. Ich habe da keinen Diskussionsbedarf mehr, bei denen kann es in der Preisentwicklung nur noch steil nach oben gehen. Das Verhältnis von Angebot und Nachfrage wird immer ungünstiger. Holz wird ja auch gerne diskutiert, ich bin jetzt 4 Jahre mit den Pellets dabei und hatte Preise von 198 - 210,-€/t. Das ist super und selbst wenn das nicht so bleibt, sieht das perspektivisch in jedem Fall besser aus. Bei Scheitholz ist die mögliche Spannweite an Gestehungskosten noch viel weiter. Zum Beispiel habe ich es nicht so ganz aus dem Kopf mir ein Stück Wald zu kaufen ... 

Insgesamt hat sich das für mich besser entwickelt als angenommen und ich will das nicht schönreden. Fakt ist, mit meiner Lösung habe ich nur 700,-€ Brennstoffkosten für ein Heizöläqivalent von 2500l (á 90ct/l). Mit der alten Ölheizung betrüge der Heizölbedarf wegen deren geringeren Wirkungsgrades ca. 2700l . Das spart per anno 1700,-€. Dem gegenüber steht die erhebliche Investition in die Pelletheizung, den wasserführenden Kamin, den teuer zu sanierenden Schornstein und viel Zeit, eher weniger Geld für den Pelletbunker. Die Verzinsung der Investitionskosten darf man auch nicht unterschlagen.

Die Heizung und der Schornstein waren sowieso mürbe. Der Kaminofen war wegen seiner absehbar häufigen Nutzung sowieso fest eingeplantes Spässje. Wir hatten oben vorher schon den intensiv genutzten offenen Kamin. Es ist insgesamt eine gute Lösung, die vielem gerecht wird. Das sieht sogar Meine ein - und in dem Thema waren wir ziemlich anstrengend über Kreuz.   Na ja, das ist dann schon erklecklich Geld, was in die Hand genommen und gut investiert werden will. Das war für mich eine lange Zeit sehr intensiver Beschäftigung und nicht alles lief sowohl in Theorie und Praxis glatt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Nik,

zum Thema Holzpellets möcht ich gern mit einsteigen - hier mal meine Heizung:

Kessel: Reka HKRST 10 mit Rauchgasgebläse (14,5 KW max, 11m Schornstein Keramik, Zugbegrenzer, gedämmt, 1000l Pufferspeicher)
Haus: Bj, < 1880, etwa 180m², Fußbodenheizung komplett, Stampflehmwände UG 60cm, OG 50cm, Decken: jeweils 25cm Holzbalken/Stampflehm, Fenster 2-fach Verglasung, Warmwasser im Sommer mit Luft/Wasser Wärmepumpe Blomberg 300l

Verbrauch: 12to Holzpellets / anno und glaub, 37k KWh erzeugte Wärme / anno laut Wärmemengenzähler

Pelletpreise hier: Anfangs (vor 5 Jahren) 172 Euro - dieses Jahr 228 Euro, jeweils August Preise, DINplus Pellets bei mind. 5to Abnahme

Also ich mein ja immer irgendwie ist der Verbrauch zu hoch, der Wirkungsgrad zu gering. Abgastemp. bei hoher Leistung ca. 250°C bei niedriger etwa 140°C

Muss aber auch sagen, das wir bewusst einen "Allesfresser" als Kessel gewählt hatten um uns Optionen offen zu halten, wie zB. Koks (Nusskohle, Antrazit - 400€/to )zu verfeuern (ja ja, CO² ... ) was nach einem ersten Test letzten Winter sich als gut machbar erwies, da der Kessel dafür offiziell geeignet ist.

Ich hatte mir für den gemessenen Verbrauch mal Gas, Öl, Pellets und Koks verglichen und kam auf folgende Reihenfolge: Öl ganz mieß, Gas etwas besser, dann Pellets und knapp drunter noch Koks. Nun ja...

Was mich halt stört ist der Verbrauch - bei 3 Personen, Normalduscher  und 21-22°C in den wärmsten Räumen (Bad, Wohnzimmer, Arbeitszimmer)...


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Weißt Du, Sven,
ich finde Deine Frau hat absolut Recht.
Die Fenster sind Euere Sache. Darüber braucht sich kein anderer den Kopf zu zerbrechen!
Mein Mann sagt immer, Architektur, über die man nicht spricht, ist keine.

Denn wer würde über Satteldächer, Sprossenfenster oder Panoramafenster diskutieren?
Ihr habt Euch etwas sehr Individuelles realisiert!
Hut ab vor Eurer Leistung!

Seid einfach nur stolz drauf und freut Euch! 
Für manche Art von Architektur muss man über den eigenen Suppenrand hinausschauen können und wollen und letztendlich liegt die Schönheit immer noch in den Augen des wohlwollenden Betrachters!

Nur weiter so!

Kristin
Und beste Grüße an die Frau Gemahlin!


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

@Kristin
Falls das auf meine Frage abzielt  - ich hab doch lediglich gefragt, ob die Fenster nen speziellen Zweck erfüllen, weil ich mich das schon öfter gefragt habe und bisher keinen Besitzer solcher Fenster fragen konnte.
Sven hat das doch auch super beantwortet, nachvollziehbar - und ich hab nur gesagt das es nicht mein Fall wäre, was nun wieder nicht bedeutet, das ich es häßlich finde.


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Oh, nein, Joachim,

ich hatte gar nicht im Kopf, dass Du die Frage gestellt hast.
Natürlich unterstell ich Dir gar nichts.
Da wir ein sehr kontrovers diskutiertes modernes Haus gebaut haben, bin ich es nur Leid, wenn man sich für moderne Architektur rechtfertigen muss.
Und mit jedem will man schließlich auch nicht darüber diskutieren.
Denn schließlich hat man viel darüber nachgedacht und auch viel Geld investiert und man selbst findet es schön. (Und oft sind Änderungen auch nicht mehr möglich...)

Also, nix für ungut,

Kristin


----------



## nik (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Joachim,

mal nur kurz ... 


Joachim schrieb:


> Haus: Bj, < 1880, etwa 180m², Fußbodenheizung komplett, Stampflehmwände UG 60cm, OG 50cm, Decken: jeweils 25cm Holzbalken/Stampflehm, Fenster 2-fach Verglasung, Warmwasser im Sommer mit Luft/Wasser Wärmepumpe Blomberg 300l


Interessantes Haus!



> Verbrauch: 12to Holzpellets / anno und glaub, 37k KWh erzeugte Wärme / anno laut Wärmemengenzähler


Den Wärmemengenzähler würde ich mir noch mal ansehen, denn so wären das ca. 3000 KWh/to. Pellets haben einen Energiegehalt von ca. 4900 KWh/to. Das wären schon große Verluste.
Bei 90% Wirkungsgrad der Heizung sollten sich die 37k KWh mit 8,4 t Pellets erreichen lassen.
Anders herum hätte deine Heizung bei zu überprüfenden Zahlen so einen Wirkungsgrad von 63%.

Das ist jetzt nur eine rechnerische Betrachtung, aber irgendwo liegt da der Hase schon im Salz.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Sveni (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Wir lassen mal die Architektur bei Seite und kommen wieder zu den Fakten:

@nik,
da hast du ja schon einiges hinter dir!!
Das durchforsten, prüfen und rechnen der vielen Möglichkeiten kommen mir doch sehr bekannt vor.

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten zum Haus:

Bj. 1967 mit einigen Modernisierungen, gepflegt, kein Reparaturstau, keine Feuchtigkeitsschäden 
145m² Wohn und Nutzfläche, voll unterkellert, Buderus Ölheizung ca. 6 Jahre alt
Kaufpreis mit 985m² Grundstück 120.000€.

Nach ernergetischen Gesichtspunkten haben wir folgendes vor, bzw. bereits erledigt:
- Einbau Fenster dreifachverglast mit gedämmten Sechskammerprofil
- 7 KW Kaminofen zum eventuellen zuheitzen mit Scheitholz für Erdgeschoss
- Dämmung Aussenfassade 100 mm incl. Fensterleibungen
- Austausch aller Heizkörper (Neuberechnung der Heizkörper erfolgte mit 75W/m²)
- Verlegung des Aussenfühlers der Heizungsanlage von Nord auf Südwest
- Dämmung Dach 180 mm+ neue Dampfsperre
- Einsatz von elektronischen Thermostatventilen an allen Heizkörpern (sehr schnelle Reaktion bei Temperaturschwankungen und incl. ´´Fenster auf´´ Erkennung.)  
- Dämmung der Kellerdecke 60 mm im unbeheitzen Bereich
- Dämmen der im Erdreich liegenden Kellerwände 100mm
- Photovoltaik Anlage ca. 3 - 4 kwp


Beim Punkt Photovoltaik Anlage bin ich noch nicht am Ende! Entweder mit Speicherung, was mir persönlich am nächsten liegt, oder Standard mit Einspeisevergütung???
Hier kommt die Heizung erst ins Spiel!
Der Ölkessel bleibt und lediglich die Pumpen werden ausgetauscht. Ein neuer Speicher 600 - 800l mit integriertem 3 KW Profi-Heater und dort jag ich meinen eigenen Strom für Brauch, Trinkwasser und Heizungsunterstützung rein. Es stehen rund 20m² verschattungsfreie Dachfläche mit Süd/West Ausrichtung zur Verfügung. Wird das funktionieren??

Einen Punkt darf man nicht vergessen.... der Austausch von drei Stromfressern - Kühlschrank, Geschirrspüler und Waschmaschine, sowie der konsequente Einsatz von LED´s haben uns bis dato eine Ersparnis von rund 120KW/h im Monat gebracht und da laufen noch Bohrhammer, Rührwerk und sonstige Maschinen. Nicht übel, oder?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

@Nik
Jop, ich hatte auch schon so um die 60% Wirkungsgrad effektiv errechnet - und das find ich durchaus schlecht.  bräuchte ich 30% weniger Pellets würde ich im Jahr etwa 9 to benötigen bzw. 700-800 Euro sparen... da kommt man schon ins grübeln ...


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo !
Jetzt kommt mal mein Senf dazu , bin Rohrdesigner vom Beruf falls ihr es nicht schon mal gelesen habt .
@ Joachim 
Schau mal bitte [URL="http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/t/31701/Welche-Abgastemperatur"]hier[/URL] rein ! 
Deine Abgastemperaturen sind meines Erachtens zu hoch !

@ All
Pellets mit Pufferspeicher ist der beste Weg, auch meiner Meinung nach .
Dafür sollte der Puffer allerdings ab ca 500l losgehen ,eher grösser . 

Holzscheit ist auch sehr gut ,da braucht man allerdings auch Platz ! 

Für  die die im Wohnzimmer ein romantisches Beiwerk haben wollen >>>[URL="http://www.bullerjan.de/start.html"]hier[/URL]

Tipp noch,
Dämmt nicht auf Teufel komm raus ! 
Der Trend ist eher rückläufig ! Sehr problematisch sind hier Häuser wie Joachim seins mit Stampflehm !
Extreme Dämmung bringt den Luftfeuchtehaushalt von Häusern durcheinander ! Hier spielen auch noch die dichten , neuen Fenster mit rein ! Und jetzt bitte nicht kommen mit physikalischen Taupunkt !  
Theorie und Praxis sind was Anderes ! Seht euch nur die neu gedämmten Häuser an die an der Fassade mit " Grünspan " ( Sporen ) überzogen sind und fragt mal nach Mietern die hören sie lüften falsch ,deswegen schimmelt es in ihrer Wohnung .
Dies ist meine Meinung ! Diskutierbar ist aber alles !


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Moin...

Andre, hast ja Recht - Abgastemperatur zu hoch. Aber da ist bei dem Kessel nichts zu machen. Wenn  ich die runter bekomm, dann sinkt auch die Kesselleistung auf um die 10KW und im Winter bei -20 bekomm ich damit die Hütte niemals warm...

Ich denke eine Lösung wäre grundlegend ein anderer Kessel oder aber: ein Rauchgaswärmetauscher zusätzlich... da überleg ich grade mal wieder.


----------



## nik (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Joachim,

ich habe die Abgastemperatur noch mal bei der ETA PU 7-15 nachgesehen, die beträgt bei der PU 15 bei Teil-/Volllast 70/120°C. Das ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied.

In dem verlinkten PDF schreiben sie zum patentierten Drehrost, der war das Problem an meiner PU 15. Das Teil ging unter den erschwerten Bedingungen bei uns fest. Es hat mich sehr beeindruckt, wie die mit dem Problem umgegangen sind. Meine hat nur gesehen, das die Heizung ab und an stehen geblieben ist. Normalerweise kaufe ich nie ein neu heraus gebrachtes Gerät. Bei dem Pelletkessel hatte ich allerdings schon länger gewartet - und der passte wie Arsch auf Eimer. 
In der Zeit musste ich eben ein Auge auf die Heizung haben und evtl. manuell eingreifen. So habe ich den bemerkenswerten guten Service von ETA erleben können und kenne durch die Aktion auch die Heizung ziemlich gut. Danach war nochmal eine Temperaturregelung hinüber. Keine große Sache. Auf das Ersatzteil gibt es wieder volle Garantie, das bietet kein anderer Hersteller. Seit dem ist völlige Ruhe. 

Sorry Sveni, für's OT. Für dich ist das nicht interessant. Wir haben den unterschiedlichen Ansatz über Dämmung, respektive Heizung. Für dich ist das rum, da du ja schon auf die Dämmung hin umgebaut hast.

Es gibt einen, der hat sehr schlüssig zu den Vorteilen einer betont massiven Bauweise ohne jede Dämmung geschrieben. Der hat einen bisschen eigenen Namen, den man sich gut merken müsste, wenn ich mir denn überhaupt Namen merken könnte. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Sveni (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Nik und die anderen....

...interessante Blickwinkel, die einem da eröffnet werden. 

Da ich beruflich mit Aussenfassaden (Glas, Metall,Holz, hinterlüftet, oder auch nicht) zu tun habe, sind mir die Risiken einer gedämmten Aussenfassade bestens bekannt.
Schimmelbefall innen und die von Andre beschriebenen ´´grünen´´ Ansammlungen außen sind die Hauptprobleme. 
Die Hauptursachen sind in meinen Augen die korrekte Auswahl der Materialien und deren Verarbeitung, die definitive Trennung der Dämmung vom Erdreich zur Wanddämmung und der fehlende Einsatz von vorkomprimierten Dichtbändern im Bereich von Fensterleibungen, Fensterbänken und am Dachanschluss. Es wird einfach zu dicht gemacht!

Nochmal zu meinem Beitrag von gestern Abend..
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer PV Anlage in Verbindung mit Heizungsunterstützung? ( Nicht Thermosolar)

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ............
> Tipp noch,
> Dämmt nicht auf Teufel komm raus !
> Der Trend ist eher rückläufig ! Sehr problematisch sind hier Häuser wie Joachim seins mit Stampflehm !
> ...



Hmm 

veralgte oder vermoste Putze auf WDVS sind ärgerlich aber meist rein kosmetisch

und vermeidbar !

2 lange pdf. !
Anhang anzeigen Algen___Pilze_gift-freie_WDVSysteme-2009.pdfAnhang anzeigen pub1_19.pdf

bei Mietshäusern wird meist am falschen Ende gespart. ...... 
manchmal beim Mieter, meist beim Vermieter ....

schlecht gemachte , zu dünne oder auf schnell bezogene restfeuchte Neubauten aufgebrachte Dämmung ist verantwortlich für die schlechte Presse der "Dämmerei".

die "Dämm-Kette" ist auch immer nur so stark wie ihr "schwächstes Glied",

das es zu finden gilt !

Häuser mit Wänden und Decken aus organischem Material (Lehm,  Fachwerk usw) bedürfen zwingend einer genau abgestimmten "Sonderlösungen"  die allerdings auch Quadratmeterpreise einer Dämmung exorbitant steigern .


schönes WE


----------



## nik (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo,

sehr, sehr auffällig ist, wie gegensätzlich pro/kontra Dämmung argumentiert wird.Die einen rechnen sich einen scheinbar objektiven Wolf, die anderen nähren daran die Zweifel. Ich kann nur empfehlen sich mit beiden Sichtweisen auseinander zu setzen. Das Problem Dämmung ist nicht rechnerisch und auch nicht weltanschaulich zu lösen.

Für die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist es ganz nett zu wissen, dass es bei Hauswänden um einen zu reduzierenden Energieverlust von allenfalls 20% geht. Die Heizung spielt eine größere Rolle. Egal was ich schreibe, es wird tendenziell. Pro Dämmung ist derzeit omnipräsent, contra Dämmung ist die HP von Konrad Fischer ein Einstieg. Es kommt niemand umhin sich genau und vollständig mit der Materie zu beschäftigen und dann wünsche ich jedem ein glückliches Händchen mit der Umsetzung seiner Überlegungen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Sveni (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Und wieder was geschafft.

Die Fensterleibungen sind mit Dämmung und Putzkanten fertiggestellt,
Aussenfensterbänke wurden aufgemessen und bestellt, das Garagentor ist auch montiert und der Flur ist endlich fertig gespachtelt.

Bild Nr. 4 ist schon mal ein Vorgriff zur Teichplanung.
Hier wird derzeit das, aus dem angrenzenden Wald laufende Wasser, aufgefangen und dient mometan als ´´Bauwasser´´. Es kommen so rund 8 - 10 m³ / Tag. Später soll es dann den Teich befüllen. Allerdings wird einiges an feinem Sand, bzw. feiner Erde mit angespült.
Geplant sind daher mehrere Absetzbecken/Kammern.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,


ja, die Wochenenden sind immer sehr kurz. Aber oft erfolgreich...  

Kurze Frage, die mir schon die ganze Zeit auf der Zunge liegt:
Du hast alles auseinander gerissen und neu gemacht, was auseinander zu nehmen ging.
Aber warum hast Du die Heizkörper wieder in eine Wandnische eingebaut?
M.E. ist das doch eher kontraproduktiv. Zum Einen wegen der dünneren Wandstärke in diesem Bereich und zum Anderen verschlechtert sich die Luftzirkulation um ein Vielfaches.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sveni (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Carsten,

es betrifft lediglich nur den einen kleineren Heizkörper im WZ.
Alle anderen wurden aus den Nischen verbannt und selbige wurden zugemauert.

Das hat mit der Rohrverlegung im darunter liegenden Kellerraum, der später als Eingang umgebaut wird, zu tun.
Ich musste unbedingt erreichen, das die Verrohrung unten nicht mitten an der Kellerdecke ankommt, die ich sonst hätte verkleiden müssen, Dies wollte ich in Anbetracht der jetzt schon etwas niedrigen Deckenhöhe im Keller vermeiden.
Somit verlaufen Vor und Rücklauf direkt senkrecht nach unten in der Wand.
Die Nische wurde übrigens in Breite, Höhe und auch in der Tiefe auf ein Minimum reduziert und zusätzlich zur Aussenseite gedämmt. Ideal ist das nicht, aber man muß dann halt abschätzen, was machbar ist.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## DbSam (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Sveni,


ja, irgendwie habe ich so etwas geahnt, denn irgendeinen 'Heldentod' stirbt man bei einem Umbau immer... 
*Vielleicht hätte man nur die Rohre durch die Wand und dann nach unten führen können? Ich weiß: hätte, wäre, wenn, könnte... *

Ansonsten ist es rein optisch bis jetzt Klasse geworden, soweit man das den Fotos entnehmen kann. 

Für Dein 'Werkeln wünsch ich noch viel Erfolg und eine dicke Brieftasche. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## wombl10 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



nik schrieb:


> Photovoltaik geht leider wegen der Riesengaube auf dem Süddach nicht, es wären 2 gestückelte Flächen mit unterschiedlicher Beschattung, wird zu aufwändig.



Hallo Nik,

wieso zu aufwändig ? Die meisten Wechselrichter haben inzwischen zwei getrennte Regelkreise. Der Anschluss von zwei getrennten Photovoltaikfeldern ist so problemlos möglich. Bei mir hängen da einmal die Felder auf der Ost- und einmal die auf der Westseite dran. Es wurden eben nur zwei unterschiedliche Kabelstränge zum Wechselrichter geführt . Der weiteren Installation bis zum Zählerschrank ist es dann egal, mit wievielen Regelkreisen der Wechselrichter gespeist wird.

Gruß

Christof


----------



## nik (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Halllo Christoph,

das Problem ist mit "Gaube" unzureichend beschrieben. Es ist ein Satteldach in T-Form über einem Hausgrundriss von 10x10 m, d.h. maximale "Gaube" auf der Südseite und minimale Flächen für Kollektoren. Ich hatte dann über den Zeitraum der beiden Sonnenwenden  die Beschattung des Daches (und der Haussüdwand) verfolgt und festgehalten, die beiden Dachflächen werden jeweils mehr oder weniger teilweise schattig. Das ist gründlich abgeklopft, es macht leider keinen Sinn. 
Ich hatte auch über die Hauswand, Südseite nachgedacht. Das ginge, wobei das gleich mit Meiner zu Diskussionen zur Ästhetik führte und das ist schlecht  , aber wenn der Nachbar sein Hutzelhäuschen mal aufbohren sollte, was über kurz oder lang anzunehmen ist, dann läge das auch mind. teilweise im Schatten.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Sveni (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo Leute!

Mal wieder ein paar Foto´s zum aktuellen Bauablauf.

Flur und Treppenhaus sind mit großem Aufwand endlich fertig geworden.
Das kleine Bad im EG wird für dieses Jahr unsere letzte Baustelle 

Ein paar Tage Ruhe muß der Papa auch mal haben

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Tabor12 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

sehr schön  Die Treppe schaut aber sehr sehr steil aus oder ?


----------



## Sveni (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Das täuscht möglicherweise etwas!
Auf dem 1. Foto sieht man es deutlicher. (Trotz der Folienabdeckung)

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Tabor12 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

ja, genau, da siehts nicht so steil aus - aber auf dem einen Bild...boahh... da darfst nie betrunken sein


----------



## Gartianer (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Chapeau... Ich finde es toll.
Wir haben 2010 auch gebaut, haben allerdings nicht alles in Eigenregie umgesetzt.

Es macht Spaß den Fortschritt zu beobachten. Gibt es wieder was neues?

Liebe Grüße und frohes Fest.


----------



## Sveni (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



Gartianer schrieb:


> Gibt es wieder was neues?



Die Arbeiten laufen selbstverständlich weiter.
Allerdings liegt so ´ne Menge Kleinkram, wie Grundierung auftragen, versetzen der Brausemischbattarie, verkabeln der LED´s, usw. an. Da lohnt die Berichterstattung nicht wirklich. 
Die ,,normalen´´ Diskussionen, ...wo kommt welcher Spiegel an die Wand, wo soll die Klopapierrolle hängen, gibt es natürlich nebenbei auch noch. Sonst wäre es ja langweilig!

Heute haben sich erstmal Gäste angesagt! Also Bau-freier Tag.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Trotz der Feiertage wieder ein paar kleine Fortschritte.

Das so ein kleines Bad so viel Arbeit macht, hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht.:shock
Na ja, die Abdeckleiste vom Holz- zum Fliesenboden fehlt noch, aber der Rest ist endlich fertig.

Eine Ergänzung zum Treppenhaus...
Die Treppenharve haben wir uns nachträglich noch einfallen lassen.
Hier mal ein kleines Dankeschön an meinen Arbeitskollegen und Teichfreund @ABG Teich.
Er hat den Edelstahl in einer Sonderschicht zugeschnitten, geschweißt und poliert! 

Hat´er fein gemacht

Jetzt geht es im Keller weiter.
In zwei Räumen kommt die Bodenplatte raus und dann wird rund 20cm tiefer ausgeschachtet. Ich bin zwar nur 1,70m, aber 2m Deckenhöhe ist einfach zu wenig!

Das wird sicher wieder anstrengend 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...ich sehe ja gar keinen Wohnzimmerteich?...hast du den vergessen oder kommt der in ein anderes Zimmer



Hallo Zacky,

hier ist der Teich!

Beim schachten unterhalb der Bodenplatte bin ich tatsächlich auf Grundwasser gestoßen.
Ca. 30cm unterhalb der Oberkante vom Streifenfundament steht Wasser.
Es gibt zwar zwischen Fundament und Mauer eine Sperrschicht, aber trotzdem hab ich mit dem schachten erstmal aufgehört.Das sollen sich nächste Woche mal ein paar Profis anschauen.

So hatte ich endlich mal Zeit, mein ganzes Werkzeug zusammen zu suchen und wieder mal etwas Ordnung zu machen.

Die Kellerdecke vom Tankraum hab ich auch noch fix gedämmt.

Grüße Sveni


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Sveni, so einen Schacht haben wir auch ! Der gehört in unserer Straße in jedes Haus !
Bei uns gibt es 2 x im Jahr " Kellerüberflutung ", da steht einfach eine Pumpe drin, mit Regler, und schon ist das alles kein Problem mehr !


----------



## Sveni (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



jolantha schrieb:


> und schon ist das alles kein Problem mehr !



Ich würde dir ja gerne recht geben, sehe das aber ein wenig anders.

Wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde zu pumpen, wie es übrigens meine Eltern im Keller auch machen, fliest automatisch Wasser nach.
Fliesendes Wasser hat aber den Nachteil, das es Sediment, also Sand, Lehm, Erde, usw.zwangsläufig mit weg spült. D.h. das irgendwann das Fundament in der Luft ,,hängt´´. 
Ob ich ich damit in meinem Fall den Wasserspiegel überhaupt senken kann, ist auch fraglich.

Das stehendes Wasser im Fundamentbereich auch schlecht ist, ist eh klar. Aber wenn hier geeignete Sperrschichten eingebaut wurden, ist dies vielleicht das kleinere Übel?

Mal sehen, was die Experten sagen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## jolantha (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Sveni,
die Häuser wurden 1954 gebaut, und es ist einfach hochdrückendes Grundwasser, das jedes Jahr steigt, wenn die Fuhse die Felder überschwemmt. 
Natürlich kann man den Wasserspiegel nicht senken, aber man kann verhindern, das daß das Wasser den gesamten Keller überflutet. 

*Fliesendes Wasser hat aber den Nachteil, das es Sediment, also Sand, Lehm, Erde, usw.zwangsläufig mit weg spült. D.h. das irgendwann das Fundament in der Luft ,,hängt´´. *

Und dieser Satz ist natürlich auch nicht so ganz korrekt, das Wasser fließt ja nicht wie die Niagara-Fälle um das Haus herum, es drückt sich langsam durch das Fundament und die Bodenplatte, und genauso langsam sickert es wieder ab. Da gibt es keine Hohlräume.


----------



## Sveni (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



jolantha schrieb:


> *Fliesendes Wasser hat aber den Nachteil, das es Sediment, also Sand, Lehm, Erde, usw.zwangsläufig mit weg spült. D.h. das irgendwann das Fundament in der Luft ,,hängt´´. *
> 
> Und dieser Satz ist natürlich auch nicht so ganz korrekt, das Wasser fließt ja nicht wie die Niagara-Fälle um das Haus herum, es drückt sich langsam durch das Fundament und die Bodenplatte, und genauso langsam sickert es wieder ab. Da gibt es keine Hohlräume.



Das Haus ist in, bzw. an einem Hang gebaut. Höhenunterschied von der oberen Grundstücksgrenze bis zur unteren ca. 6m. Da steht kein Wasser, es fließt und leider genau unterm Haus und drumherum.

Wir haben letztes Wochenende die restliche Bodenplatte entfernt und dabei auch gleich noch die Öffnung für die Haustüranlage ins Mauerwerk geschnitten. Zum Glück hatte ich Helfer dabei. Alleine wäre das an einem Wochenende nicht zu schaffen. Ein 7 m³ Container war Samstag Abend voll.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Das Wasserproblem wurde durch erneuern der Drainageleitungen behoben.
Mit Einsatz von Bagger, Bobcat und Papa hatten wir in knapp 4 Tagen gut die Hälfte vom Haus geschafft. Der Aussenbereich sieht aus, wie ein Schlachtfeld. Das wird aber wieder! Hoffe ich!!!! 
Ende April wird dann der Rest fertig gemacht.

Da die Kellerwände nun schon frei gelegt waren, wurden diese gleich mit abgedichtet und gedämmt.

Die neue Haustür ist montiert und mit dem Aufbau der Bodenplatte konnte ich auch schon anfangen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Ich ziehe immer wieder den Hut
vor Eurem Einsatz & Elan!
Habt ja wieder richtig was geschafft, alle Wetter!!!


----------



## Sveni (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Danke, Danke!

Ich hätte es ja am liebsten schon fertig, aber es war einfach nicht möglich in einer Woche zu zweit die ganze Ringdrainage fertigzustellen.

Der hiesige Bauunternehmer wollte wohl nicht ganz unberechtigt knapp 25.000€ für die gesamte Leistung. 

Weitere Fotos folgen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Huhu,

wow danke für den Bericht gerade alle Seiten gespannt gelesen ! Hut ab 

Echt toll geworden alles !

lg Mario


----------



## Sveni (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Und wieder sind ein paar Monate vergangen, die wir mit viel Arbeit an den eigenen vier Wänden verbracht haben.

Die komplette Dacheindeckung wurde incl. Lattung, Dämmung, Unterspannbahn und Ziegeln erneuert.
Die olle Außentreppe haben wir abgerissen und im neuen Eingangsbereich gibt's schon die neue Bodenplatte, Elektrik neu und auch die hinterlüfteten Trockenbauwände stehen schon.
In den nächsten Wochen wollen wir das Wärmedämmverbundsystem an den Außenwänden aufbringen. Hoffentlich gibt es noch ein paar Wochen schönes Wetter?????

Zum Glück hatte ich beim Dach fleißige Helfer. War gar nicht so einfach!!!

Grüße Sveni


----------



## Sveni (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Mahlzeit!

Wie im letzten Beitrag erwähnt, 
ist derzeit das Wärmedämmverbundsystem an der Reihe.

Knapp ein drittel haben wir in zwei Wochenenden geschafft.
Wenn man den Bogen mal raus hat, dann geht es zackig vorwärts! 

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter bis kurz vor Weihnachten so

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## kagawa (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*

Allerdings bin ich dann in einer Zwickmühle. Ich wollte mir eine neue und etwas größere IH im eigenen Keller bauen. Ideen sind genug da..aber da ich im Keller noch etliche bauliche Maßnahmen auf der Liste habe, die mit stemmen und sonstigen Lärm verbunden sind


----------



## Sveni (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Die eigenen 4 Wände*



kagawa schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich dann in einer Zwickmühle. Ich wollte mir eine neue und etwas größere IH im eigenen Keller bauen. Ideen sind genug da..aber da ich im Keller noch etliche bauliche Maßnahmen auf der Liste habe, die mit stemmen und sonstigen Lärm verbunden sind





Das ich diesen Wortlaut in meinem Beitrag Nr. 14 so geschrieben habe, ist mir bekannt.
Ist dein Eintrag jetzt eine Frage, wie weit meine IH ist, oder nur eine Erinnerung, dass ich noch eine IH bauen muss?  

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (25. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich hatte mir in den Jahren immer mal vorgenommen, diesen Bauthread zu Ende zu schreiben....irgend etwas war immer wichtiger
Eins vorn weg....die Ehe hat gehalten, alle sind Gesund, unser Junior hat seine damaligen OP´s gut überstanden und die Baustelle 
*Die Eigenen vier Wände* ist seit langem abgeschlossen.
Ich werde euch in den nächsten Tagen noch eine kleine Bilderdoku zum Garten übermitteln.
Einen kleinen Ausblick gibt es aber schon mal in Form eines Fotos.
Vielen Dank an alle, die mich hier im Thread begleitet und motiviert haben.


----------



## Sveni (13. Apr. 2021)

Servus an Alle,

bevor die Fotos kommen, noch ein paar knallharte Fakten:
- Grundstücksgröße rund 985m²
- Hanglage mit knapp 4m Höhenunterschied zum oberen und knapp 4m zum unteren Grundstück 
- 85to Schotter verbaut
- 65to gesiebter Humus verbaut
- 95to Basaltsteine zur Gabionenfüllung verbaut
- 7,5to Frostschutz verbaut
- 3to Sand verbaut
- 9to Betonestrich als ,,Gartenbeton´´ verbaut
- diverse  X to Randsteine
- diverser Kleinkram

Warum so viel Material???
Während der Hausrenovierung ging mir/uns immer wieder durch den Kopf, wie man ein Hanggrundstück, auch im hohen Alter, einigermaßen pflegen kann.
Unter Berücksichtigung von geeigneten Böschungswinkeln, Stützmauern und dergleichen, kam nur ein ,,einebnen´´ des Grundstücks in Frage.
Und nun die ersten Bilder dazu.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Apr. 2021)

Meine Güte, was für ein Kraftakt! Großen Respekt dafür. Und es sieht aus gestalterischem Blickwinkel toll aus (auch wenn ich, wenn’s mein Garten wäre, weniger Stein verarbeitet hätte. Aber das ist selbstverständlich Eure Entscheidung). Ich hoffe von Herzen, dass Ihr jetzt noch ganz viele Bienenweiden und vogelfreundliche Sträucher pflanzt, damit auch die Natur ihr Plätzchen bei Euch findet.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2021)

Servus Du Einer,

sieht bissel nach viel reingesteckter Arbeit aus, Hut ab. 



Sveni schrieb:


> wie man ein Hanggrundstück, auch im hohen Alter, einigermaßen pflegen kann


Das Problem kenne ich.

Die Gabionen sind ok.
Aber warum liegt dann trotzdem noch so viel Schotter in der Gegend herum, ist das nicht ein bisschen zu steril?
Und pflegeleicht ist Schotter nun auch wieder nicht. 
Im Vergleich zu einer Wiese eher im Gegenteil, zumindest nach zwei, drei Jahren ...

Ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Sveni (13. Apr. 2021)

Das ich mit unserem ,,cleanen´´ Garten hier im Forum sicher nicht den Nerv vieler User treffe, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Möchte auch keine Diskussion dazu starten.
Aber als ehemaliger Teichbesitzer und zur damaligen Zeit sicher auch aktives Mitglied dieser Plattform, wollte ich euch die eigenen Ergebnisse einfach nicht vorenthalten und meinen Bauthread hiermit abschließen.
Nach den Jahren der Sanierung, dem ganzen Dreck, Schlamm und Lehm haben wir uns einfach dazu entschieden, @Carsten hat den richtigen Begriff gewählt, in einem ,,sterilen´´ Umfeld zu leben. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ihr unsere Entscheidung toleriert.
In diesem Sinne,


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Sven,

ich wollte Dir/Euch auch nicht zu nahe treten. 
Die Gestaltung ist sicherlich auch nicht für die Ewigkeit in Stein gemeißelt.

Um meine obigen Gedanken zu Ende zu führen:
Die aktuell zarten Pflänzchen habe ich in Gedanken schon etwas wachsen lassen ...
Wahrscheinlich würde die optische Wirkung im Gesamten aufgewertet werden, wenn die grün eingekreisten Flächen noch etwas Grün abbekommen. 
Im Rasenrobby-Zeitalter wäre das auch ohne größeren Aufwand machbar.
  
Um die optische Wucht der unteren Gabionenreihe etwas zu brechen, würden sich auch dort ein, zwei, drei Büsche gut platzieren lassen.

Sind halt nur meine Gedanken dazu ...


Euch viel Freude an Eurem Garten
VG Carsten


----------



## Sveni (13. Apr. 2021)

Kein Ding.....die untere Schotterfläche existiert schon kaum noch.
Dort ist genau im Gabionenknick eine Outdoorküche entstanden. Links und rechts davon sind Pflanzzonen hinzugekommen. 
Die oben gezeigten Fotos sind vor ca. 3 - 4 Jahren entstanden. Hab gerade keine richtig aktuellen Fotos zur Hand. 
Vom Schotter ist nicht mehr sooooo viel übrig.....


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2021)

So, so, Du lässt mich hier steinalte Fotos kommentieren ...

Und ich mach mir auch noch Gedanken dazu ...
Wo kommen wir denn da hin? 


VG Carsten
lol


PS:
Na ja, dann weißt Du sicherlich auch was ich meine.


----------

